# How many of you have a STD?



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

You can answer secretly


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

No, never


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

clean as the day I was born


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

is there something your not telling us nate??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a finely polished pistol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm clean - as far as I know


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cl33n


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

nate said polished, if i recal mike and him meet? Need I say more?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

No STDs here


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

To many to list.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

clean.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> clean as the day I was born


 come on Brian, tell us the truth


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

my wang slowly rots away.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No, never.

Just a side note, STD's are now known as STI's [Sexually Transmitted Infection's] in the medical field.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I have a finely polished pistol


 hahah..not what mike said.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Outie said:


> To many to list.


 Sucks to be you...









Just had a test 2 weeks ago.. still negative!!!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

clean.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no not to my knowledge
dixon


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am spotless


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Outie said:
> 
> 
> > To many to list.
> ...


 how do they "test" you? with blood test or what?

theres some test out there I hear where they have to RUN A QTIP UP UR URETHRA. did u get that?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Outie said:
> ...


 Run a Q-tip through your Urethra???







Females have Urethras which babies cruise inside of until it pops out of the ....

Nah.. they take a Q-tip, scrape the insides of your D hole, make you count for 3 sec and thats it. And if you think its as simple as that.. I dare you to try it..


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ugh, wheres the 'i dont know, i never checked' option?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

use a condom, and roll it all the way up

never let a girl with a pimple beard suck on you


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

brian I am gonna kick your ass and feed you to bundy next time I see you


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ONLY ONCE HAD CLIMEDIA DONT KNOW how its spelled burned like all hell to pee







took some pills i was fine and i cured that bitch out who gave it to me i had to go through the q-tip thing god i wouldnt wish that on my worse enemy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ONLY ONCE HAD CLIMEDIA DONT KNOW how its spelled burned like all hell to pee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What the heck is Clamidia, exactly???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ONLY ONCE HAD CLIMEDIA DONT KNOW how its spelled burned like all hell to pee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm... u sure u just didnt have a bladder infection? I had one of those, and yes its only drawback was it burned like sh*t when taking a piss; its not a STD tho, i got it when i was like 10 yrs old

they mighta mis-diagnosed u or something?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i'l glad i dont have that sh*t


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

one, time i thought i had one, but no it was a zit.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

webMD said:


> What is chlamydia?
> 
> Chlamydia is a bacterial infection of the urethra in men, and the urethra, the cervix, or the upper reproductive organs (or all three) in women. Chlamydia can also infect the rectum and the conjunctiva of the eyes. Chlamydia is transmitted by sexual contact and is the most common sexually transmitted disease (STD) in the United States.


And yes Chlamydia is an STD/STI.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Chlymidia was going around my town there for a while. A lot of my friends had it. They were all sleeping with the same couple of girls. Glad I'm not a man-whore.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SORRY I MEANT CURSED THAT BUTCH OUT AND IM SURE IT WAS THE DOCTOR TOLD ME GAVE ME SOME PILLS AFTER THE QTIP DEBACLE AND I WAS FINE HAPPENED LIKE 6 OR 7 YRS AGO


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> webMD said:
> 
> 
> > What is chlamydia?
> ...










Thank you for the reply, Karen.



> one, time i thought i had one, but no it was a zit.










A pimple on your ...??? never happened to me either


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no, above it, like in the same area, but like, semi north by and inch or two. Or maybe it was a in growen hair?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 oh f*ck...thats gotta hurt...it hurts just thinking about it


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 i had a tube in my dick for a day, in hte hospital becuase i couldnt move after surgry, lucky for me, they put it in while i was asleep, 0 pain


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

owwwwww................shutup


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> owwwwww................shutup


 i didnt feel it. nor did it hurt comming out


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

but its hurtin me right now


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh ok sorry, BTW: they are called a Cafiter


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 What was the purpose of themn doing that???


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i was put to sleep for my surgry, and i was asleep for 4 hours for it. So they dont want you pissing all over the table, your woons, them, or any of that crap. The surgry room is 100% starale and they keep it at 68 degress frign COLD!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

True, usually when you go throu surgery they put you through Anestisia. Most times it gets the body so loose that pts do end up deficating or urinating.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it hurts when i pee








dam prostitutes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> it hurts when i pee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how much did they cost?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > it hurts when i pee
> ...


 $10 for oral








$25 for sex


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


DUDE! Holy sh*t man I wish i lived near you oh my god $25 jesus id be in heaven

ERM, are they hot


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you sure about that? i meen he said it hurt when he pee'd so .. is it worth 25?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well he obviously had a faulty rubber, if he used any at all...


----------

